
When ISPs hijack your rights to NXDOMAIN - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/17/dzuiba_virgin_media_opendns/
======
makecheck
I see this with SuddenLink as well, and it's very aggravating just for
usability reasons, much less the fact that they don't deserve the ad revenue.

Usually I'm one character off the URL I meant to type, and all I want to do is
go to my location bar and fix it. But instead, I'm redirected to $NEW_URL,
which requires me to completely retype the desired URL. And since I'm then
angry because of the stupid ad page, I sometimes mistype it again. :)

------
dfranke
The solution to this is

    
    
      # apt-get install dnscache-run
    

, with the fringe benefit of not having to worry about whether your ISP has
remembered to patch the BIND vulnerability de jour.

------
ars
Is this:

"In fact that Thomas Jefferson was a touch pissed when he penned the
Declaration of Independence because the Royal Mail printed advertisements on
the letters that were returned to him undeliverable, and he thought that was a
little shystery."

true?

------
est
China Telecom and CNC do this as well, but funny when you mis-typed domain
like google.com] then it hijack to a ASP.NET SQL error page. I guess someone
can even SQL inject their database if you manipulate the HOST header manually.

Anyway I have my private DNS server, blacklisted ISP's IP's and tunnel DNS
queries through IPv6 to avoid GFW's DNS spoofing.

------
mmt
Dziuba is my favorite. I wish uncov were back up.

Still, it seems like a simple case of electronic fraud, if they're rewriting
packets. If they're only doing this for customers querying their own DNS
servers, let users vote with their wallets, I say.

------
kree10
Comcast started doing this (they call it "Domain Helper"). It looks they've at
least made some effort to make it less evil than, say, Verisign's "Site
Finder" from a few years back. It seems to only intercept NXDOMAIN where the
hostname is www.*, and they offer a way to opt out at <https://dns-opt-
out.comcast.net/> .

~~~
antonovka
I never noticed this as we don't use Comcast's DNS, but I just opted out to
express my disapproval.

------
tomkinstinch
For those using Optimum Online, you can opt out of their "DNS Assistance
Service" by going here: <http://www.optimum.net/dnsassist/optout>

